# 6-tages-route auf den pfaden des ersten weltkriegs



## MATTESM (23. November 2004)

hallo,

ich bastle gerade an mehrtages-touren, die einige der bekanntesten schauplätze und damit auch wegenetze des ersten weltkriegs verbinden. mich hat der gedanke, dass wir als biker aufgrund des wahnsinns des krieges teils unglaubliche wegenetze geerbt haben, schon diverse male auf meinen touren beeindruckt. 

schwerpunkt werden die gebiete im trentino und in den dolomiten sein. baldo, passubio, altopiani di assiago, lagazuoi etc. 

wer hat hier schon erfahrungen, wer kennt strecken und die besten verbindungen bzw. berichte über derartige touren? 

grüße

..m..


----------



## transalbi (23. November 2004)

Sehr gute Idee von dir. 
Ich habe das Thema - 1.Weltkrieg und was wir Biker dem Wahnsinn verdanken - mehrfach in meinen Tourberichten aufgegriffen.
z.B.:
2000 Transalp - 4.Tag -"...An der Bocchetta di Forcola sind in 2768 m Höhe noch Reste ...", oder
2004-al: 5. Tag, Val Rezzalo: "Frisch gestärkt machen wir uns an die Auffahrt. Aus militärischen Gründen wurde einst die Trasse....", sowie
2002-transdolomiti: 5.-7. Tag mit Pasubio etc., "...Heute ist es uns völlig unverständlich, was hier oben Kriegswichtiges zu finden gewesen sein soll, wir freuen uns über die Fülle der Wege, die uns weiterbringen..."


Gruß

Albi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (23. November 2004)

Da gibt es auch weiter westlich noch was: Die Montozzoscharte beispielsweise ist mit einer kleinen Festung und Schützengräben ausgestattet.
Gruß
Chris


----------



## Bikingrules (23. November 2004)

Bei Lavarone gibt es eine 100km lange ausgeschilderte Runde rund um die österr. und italien. Forts aus dem 1. WK. 

Die Strecke findest Du hier (hab auf die Schnelle keine deutsche Seite gefunden):
http://www.altipianitrentini.tn.it/ita/sport/mtb/mountain_bike_100km_percorso_perm.htm


----------



## easymtbiker (23. November 2004)

die 100km dei forti bei lavarone sind echt klasse,hauptsächlich, weil die prima ausgeschildert sind. fahrtechnisch sind die meisten  militärstrassen aber nur breite forst/ feldwege, also nicht so anspruchsvoll.

pasubio, naja, mal nett wenn  mans mal gesehen hat, die legale strecke ist aber langweilig und die tunnel- strecke... naja, lass dich nicht erwischen.

in meinem transalp- reisebericht bin ich die letzten tage auch in trentino auf militärstrecken unterwegs, toll war der anstieg vom valsugana- tal und die abfahrt vom monte zugna am letztem tag kann ich auch empfehlen!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=140669

stellst du dann die strecke hier ins forum?


----------



## MathiasM (23. November 2004)

Auch meinen Respekt, das Thema Krieg in den Bergen zum Thema einer MTB-Reíse zu machen. In den Dolomiten (Südtirol und Trentino) ist das Thema sehr präsent - schau doch mal in einen Buchladen mit Bergbüchern und Klettersteigführern. Durch die extrem gute Erschließung der Dolomiten (die schönsten Berge der Welt, aber auch voll touristisch ausgebeutet) verkommt das Leid der Bergler, die Not der Soldaten, die verbrecherische Strategie der Militärs und Politiker leider oft zu einfach nur noch landschaftlich schönen und bergwanderisch spektakulären Wegen/Touren. Die schöne Tour sei ja auch jedem Urlauber gegönnt, allein mir gruselt es dabei, daß Kriegsdevotionalien als Tourismusförderung benutzt werden. 

Ein Hinweis sei auf das Museum 1915/18 in Kötschach-Mauten im Gailtal erlaubt, das sich die Gebirgsfront zwischen Österreich/Ungarn und Italien vom Ortler bis nach Triest zum Thema gemacht hat: http://www.dolomitenfreunde.at. Dort gibt es viele historische Fotos von Sinnlosigkeit und Schrecken an der Südwest-Front und allerlei Kriegsgerät zum besseren Verkrüppeln und Töten von Menschen zu sehen. Viel besser ist diese private HP über den Krieg an der Gebirgsfront im Osten: http://berg.heim.at/almwiesen/410100/index.htm.

Das Thema Krieg an der östlichen Gebirgsfront Isonzo/Soca (das ist also östlich der Dolomiten in den Julischen Alpen, heute Friaul und Slowenien) hat uns auf unserer Alpentour2003 gestreift - wenn Du reinclicken magst folge einfach dem Link "Alpines Radln" im footer. Dort an der Grenze gibt es auch eine Vielzahl von Geschützfestungen, die die Grenzübergänge absperren konnten. Ich weis nicht wie das militärisch heißt, am Westwall heißen diese gepanzerten, verbunkerten Stellungen meines Wissens "Panzerwerke"


----------



## MATTESM (24. November 2004)

zwischenruf: weiter so! danke für den input. um das hier klar zu stellen: (a) ja, ich werde gerne die sich entwickelnde tour hier reinstellen. und (b) da es hier anklang: es geht eben nicht darum, kriegsdevotionalien als tourismusförderung zu missbrauchen. vielmehr ergings mir auf den altopiani di asiago und an anderen orten selber schon so, dass dieser krasse gegensatz aus genialem bike-erlebnis in unglaublicher landschaft und dem wissen um die vorgänge, die auf dem befahrenen boden zu dem dafür verwendeten wegenetz geführt haben, einen ganz eigenen eindruck gemacht hat. man hält da inne. und das herauszuarbeiten ist hier ziel. sicher nicht ausgangspunkt für gedankenloses halligalli. aber eben beeindruckend im wahrsten sinn des wortes. 

..m..


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. November 2004)

Hi,
am Reschensee auf der Plamort muß man auch sein Radl durch Panzersperren schieben, ein echt bizarres Erlebnis, zumal dort nun friedlich ein paar Haflinger grasen und die Seen im Hintergrund so lieblich glitzern. Man fährt auch an etlichen Schützengräben vorbei und Resten von kleinen Festungen. Es gibt nach Graun einen recht schönen Singletrail runter, man muß also nicht über die Forstautobahn runter. Das verbindet Geschichte mit Fahrspaß!   
Die Gegend um Lavarone finde ich tödlich langweilig, sowohl biketechnisch als auch landschaftlich, da gibt es spektakuläreres. Aber als ich da war, war auch das Wetter schlecht, spielt vielleicht auch ein Rolle. Aber ein altes Fort alleine kann die Absurdität des Krieges in den Bergen nicht so gut wiedergeben, als eine Panzersperre auf 2200m Höhe! Ich persönlich finde es gruslig, wo langzugehen / -fahren, wo ich weiß, dass so viel Blut geflossen ist und so viele Leute gestorben sind. Und am Pasubio ist es ja ganz extrem, da dort Horden von plärrenden und grölenden Leuten rumlaufen oder sitzen, ohne einen Gedanken an die Geschichte, wegen derer sie sich ja da hinaufkarren haben lassen...
Viel Spaß bei der Tour!


----------



## Roberto (24. November 2004)

Hallo Mathias,
falls du die Tour am Gardasee starten möchtest, würde ich als erstes über den
Monte Altisimo, Corno di Paura, Polsa, Bretonico nach Rovereto fahren. Von
Rovereto, dann weiter Richtung Piste dei Dinosauri, kurz vorher links auf Forstweg am "Funghi di Albaredo" (schöne Steinformation) weiter zur Teerstraße, die zur Zugna-Hütte führt. 

Von der Zugna-Hütte weiter zur Zugna-Kaserne, dann über schönen Höhenweg zum Passo Buole. Vom Passo Buole geht es über einen schönen Trail nach Obra (Vallarsa Tal), von dort weiter zum Rifugio/Passo Campogrosso, Passo Fugazze, Pasubio.... 

Alternativ kannst du auch vom Passo Buole weiter Richtung Ala fahren; Bei Abzweig ins Val di Gatto das selbige ca. eine 3/4 Std. rauftragen, dann fahrbar weiter zum Rifugio Fracarolli. Von dort sehr schön fahrbar zur Bocchetta dei Fondi, dann ca. 1/2 Std. runtertragen und  wieder fahrbar weiter zum Rifugio Campogrosso.

Wenn die Tour weiter über Schauplätze des 1. Weltkriegs gehen soll, dann würde ich unbedingt nach der Altipiano di Asiago den Monte Grappa (Monte Meatta, Val delle Mure..) einbauen. 

Servus Robert


----------



## karstenr (24. November 2004)

Hallo,
aus meiner Sicht wären hier 2 Arten der Reise denkbar:
1.	Tagestouren ohne Gepäck immer vom gleichen Ort aus. Dabei müsste man zu einigen Touren mit dem PKW etwas anfahren. Bsp. Passubio, Caplone
2.	Rundtour mit verschiedenen Übernachtungen.
Im Bereich Gardasee sollte auf jeden Fall Passubio mit den 52 Tunnels dazugehören (dies ist jedoch nur zu Fuß erlaubt = MTB unten 1-2Std. absperren; Schloss + gute Lampe mitnehmen), Tremalzo, Caplone mit dem nicht fertig gewordenen Tunnel, irgendwo Richtung Storro/Idrosee gibt es noch einige Festungen (dort war ich aber auch noch nicht). Beschreibungen zu diesen Touren sind größtenteils auf meiner Homepage mit Bildern. 
Es gibt aber noch viele weitere Schauplätze mit Touren hierzu z.B. kenne ich noch einige am Ortler (--> Homepage). Dolomiten war ich noch nicht.
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## Carsten (24. November 2004)

schau mal bei mir vorbei: 

www.schymik.de und dort die Touren 1999,2002 un d 2004 

siggi von www.nobrakes.de war 2004 auf Kriegsspuren in den Dolomiten

ansonsten haben wir dieses Jahr eine dvd produziert unter www.schymik.de/alpencross die natürlich auch das Thema WW1 betrachtet. Kommt evtl. noch im Dez auf den Markt.

noch ein Tip: Die Seiten von Fubbes und von Elmar

meine Favoriten zum Thema WW1

-Bocca Forcola
-Stilfser Joch
-Pasubio (der Trail über von Rifugio Papa über 7Croci zur Refugio Lancia)
-100 km di Forti mit Festungen
-Lagazoui (zu Fuß)
-Col die Lana (der Blutberg)
-Monte Maggio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamikater (24. November 2004)

@pfadfinderin
Also die Gegend um Lavarone als tödlich langweilig zu bezeichnen, finde ich schon etwas kraß oder bist du so verwöhnt mit anderen tollen Gegenden? Dass es fahrtechnisch nicht so zur Sache geht, stimme ich dir zu, aber ich finde, mit den 100 km dei forte haben die sich wirklich Mühe gegeben und versucht, wo immer es möglich ist, keine Teerstrasse zu fahren. Und ab und an hat es wirklich fetzige Trails. Ich fands echt toll dort


----------



## on any sunday (24. November 2004)

kamikater schrieb:
			
		

> @pfadfinderin
> Also die Gegend um Lavarone als tödlich langweilig zu bezeichnen, finde ich schon etwas kraß oder bist du so verwöhnt mit anderen tollen Gegenden? Dass es fahrtechnisch nicht so zur Sache geht, stimme ich dir zu, aber ich finde, mit den 100 km dei forte haben die sich wirklich Mühe gegeben und versucht, wo immer es möglich ist, keine Teerstrasse zu fahren. Und ab und an hat es wirklich fetzige Trails. Ich fands echt toll dort



Muß kamikater voll zustimmen.  

Wenn man im Nebel oder in den Wolken rumfährt, ist es selbst am Mount Everest tödlich langweilig.  

Bei gutem Wetter sind die sieben Gemeinden bestimmt nicht langweilig, tolle Aussichten von Forts, z.B Mt. Verena,  es sollen sogar Trails vorhanden sein, allerdings ist der Schotter zum Mountainbiken teilweise sehr grob, ich sag nur Kindsköpfe. Aber was weis ich, war ja erst ca. fünf Mal mit Rad und Mopped da, auch bei miesem Wetter. 







mehr Fotos auf meiner Heimseite 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## All-Mountain (24. November 2004)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> pasubio, naja, mal nett wenn  mans mal gesehen hat, die legale strecke ist aber langweilig...



Das würde ich so jetzt nicht sagen, auch die nicht gesperrte Route ist sehr reizvoll und ein echtes Erlebnis. Schau mal hier rein:
Pasubio 




			
				hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> und die tunnel- strecke... naja, lass dich nicht erwischen.



Würde ich nicht riskieren. Könnte recht teuer werden und die kontrollieren dort ständig, auch unter der Woche. Ist ja ne lukrative Einnahmequelle für die Spagallos

Grüße
tom


----------



## dampfplauderer (25. November 2004)

paar diskussionen zu diesem thema hier im forum:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=127902

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=97900

und dann gab es mal einen hinweis über einen link zum thema "historie 1. wk", den ich aber nicht gefunden habe ...


----------



## Fubbes (25. November 2004)

Auch toll in Sachen 1 WK: 
Brenner Grenzkamm
Monte Ortigara
Bis auf die Kriegsreste finde ich die Lavaroneebene übrigens auch recht langweilig.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## Baikabaer (25. November 2004)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Auch toll in Sachen 1 WK:
> Brenner Grenzkamm
> Monte Ortigara


Hi,
die Stellungen am Brenner Grenzkamm sind nicht 1.WK sonder wurden vor dem 2.WK gebaut, IIRC.
Trotzdem nette Gegend und toller Ausblick.

Servus,
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (25. November 2004)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Auch toll in Sachen 1 WK:
> 
> Brenner Grenzkamm
> Monte Ortigara


Moin Daniel!

Geile Wortwahl...

Brenner Grenzkamm wurde meines Wissens aber erst nach WK1 gebaut. Mussolini hat das Ding dort hinstellen lassen um das obere Eisacktal überwachen zu können. Genauso wie der Eisjöchl-Trail übrigens: Auch hier handelt es sich um eine verfallene Militärpiste, die Mussolinis faschistischer Irrglaube gebar.

Jetzt aber ab in die Mensa - Chris

P.S.: Gruß vom Matthias, mit dem geh ich nachher nightriden!


----------



## Carsten (25. November 2004)

Richtig: Eisjöchl, Brenner Grenzkamm, Schlüsseljoch, Pfunderer Joch...als das haben wir Mussolini zu verdanken.
Schneebergscharte dagegen allerdings den Erzvorkommen und deren Ausbeutung...


----------



## bernie_a74 (20. Februar 2006)

Ich erwecke den Thread jetzt einfach mal wiedre zu neuem Leben.

Eine top-Piste ist die Strada degli Alpini, in den friulanischen Dolomiten. Erbaut von den Italienern, führt über den Klautana-Pass, Eingenommen von den Österreichern im Rahmen der letzten Offensive, als die Österreicher bis zur Piave vorstießen. Die Straße ist absolut !!vollständig!! mit dem Bike befahrbar und sehr einsam. Max Steigung 10%, sehr enge Kehren, wäre auch bergauf befahrbar gewesen.


----------



## bernie_a74 (20. Februar 2006)

Eine weitere Straße führt auf den Monte S. Simeone (1000Hm). Die Straße ist mittlerweile asphaltiert und bieltet traumhafte Aussichten, bei klarem Wetter bis an die Adria. Er baut von den Italienern. Sackgasse. Man kann keine Rundtour machen. Straße ist auch mit dem KFZ befahrbar. Steigung ca. 10%. optimal auch für Anfänger.


----------



## bernie_a74 (20. Februar 2006)

Monte Festa: Gleich neben dem Mt. S. Simeone. Die Straße ist sehr der Erosion ausgesetzt und wird immer schlechter. Am Gipfel befindet sich ein beeindruckendes Fort. Epfehlung: soweit wie man Lust hat mit dem Bike. Dann zu Fuss weiter. Aussicht ist beeindruckend. Die Straße und das Fort wurden von den Italienern vor dem 1. WK gebaut. Das Fort galt z.Zt. des Ausbruches des Krieges als veraltert.


----------



## AK13 (20. Februar 2006)

Ich würde zwei Touren daraus machen.

1. Sette Comuni mit Pasubio verbinden und dann zum Gardasee.

2. Dolomitenrunde

Viele Spaß!


----------



## Biking_Flow (20. Februar 2006)

Auch wenn der Thread uralt ist, wollt ich noch hinzufügen: wenn man sich wirklich für die Thematik (Problematik!) des ersten Weltkriegs interessiert, muss man auf jeden Fall über die Hochfläche der sieben Gemeinden fahren (wie fubbes schon gesagt hat) und dann am besten noch am Pasubio vorbeischauen - und sich dafür auch wirklich Zeit nehmen.

Wenn man dann über den Geröllhaufen des zersprengten Dente Italiano spaziert und sich die vielen Löcher im Berg anschaut, daran denkt war hier passiert ist - man bekommt wieder einen anderen Blick auf alltägliche Dinge...


----------



## GPS-Herbie (20. Februar 2006)

bernie_a74 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erwecke den Thread jetzt einfach mal wiedre zu neuem Leben.
> 
> Eine top-Piste ist die Strada degli Alpini, in den friulanischen Dolomiten. Erbaut von den Italienern, führt über den Klautana-Pass, Eingenommen von den Österreichern im Rahmen der letzten Offensive, als die Österreicher bis zur Piave vorstießen. Die Straße ist absolut !!vollständig!! mit dem Bike befahrbar und sehr einsam. Max Steigung 10%, sehr enge Kehren, wäre auch bergauf befahrbar gewesen.




Hi Bernie,
Kannst Du mal etwas näher verraten wo der Klautana Pass ist. Startpunkt/Endpunkt, hm, Länge ....
Ich kenn mich in den friulischen Alpen etwas aus und hab auch die entsprechenden Wanderkarten, würd mich schon interressieren wo das gute Stück zu finden ist.

mfg

GPS-Herbie


----------



## on any sunday (21. Februar 2006)

Biking_Flow schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn der Thread uralt ist, wollt ich noch hinzufügen: wenn man sich wirklich für die Thematik (Problematik!) des ersten Weltkriegs interessiert, muss man auf jeden Fall über die Hochfläche der sieben Gemeinden fahren (wie fubbes schon gesagt hat) und dann am besten noch am Pasubio vorbeischauen - und sich dafür auch wirklich Zeit nehmen.
> 
> Wenn man dann über den Geröllhaufen des zersprengten Dente Italiano spaziert und sich die vielen Löcher im Berg anschaut, daran denkt war hier passiert ist - man bekommt wieder einen anderen Blick auf alltägliche Dinge...



Was sie schon immer über die Sieben Gemeinden wissen wollten ,aber nicht zu fragen wagten 





			
				GPS-Herbie schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Bernie,
> Kannst Du mal etwas näher verraten wo der Klautana Pass ist. Startpunkt/Endpunkt, hm, Länge ....
> Ich kenn mich in den friulischen Alpen etwas aus und hab auch die entsprechenden Wanderkarten, würd mich schon interressieren wo das gute Stück zu finden ist.
> 
> ...



Die Infos hätte ich auch gerne, es gibt in den italienischen Alpen mehrere "Strada degli Alpini", das Friaul ist mir auch nicht unbekannt, aber über den Klautana Pass habe ich keine vernünftigen Infos gefunden.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## bernie_a74 (21. Februar 2006)

GPS-Herbie schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Bernie,
> Kannst Du mal etwas näher verraten wo der Klautana Pass ist. Startpunkt/Endpunkt, hm, Länge ....
> Ich kenn mich in den friulischen Alpen etwas aus und hab auch die entsprechenden Wanderkarten, würd mich schon interressieren wo das gute Stück zu finden ist.
> 
> ...



nächste Ortschaft heißt Claut und der Pass heißt auf italienisch: "Forcella Clautana". Man kann eine schöne Rundtour über eine Alm "casera Colciavas" machen. 
 Ob man auch zum Lago di Selva abfahren kann weiß ich nicht. Ich muss meine Wanderkarten auspacken und sage dir dann genau wie die Tour aussieht.


http://www.viamichelin.com/viamiche...on=claut&strCountry=612&image2.x=0&image2.y=0

Die (ähnliche) Tour ist als Wanderung hier:
http://www.sentierinatura.it/homepage.htm   "Anello di forcella Clautana"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernie_a74 (21. Februar 2006)

Wenn man schon mal "dort" im Nationalpark friulanische Dolomiten ist empfiehlt es sich auch durch das Val Zemola (3.Bild) zu fahren (ausgesetzt) darf man sogar mit dem PKW fahren, kein Fahrverbot. Die Straße geht von "Erto" weg.

Nervenkitzel noch durch das Val Cellina, auf der "alten" Straße. Die Straße ist gesperrt, die Absperrungen kann man von der südlichen Seite umtragen. (stark Steinschlaggefährdet und verboten) Die Straße ist fast eben.

...alles jedoch (meinse Wissens nach) keine Militärstraßen.


----------



## Roberto (21. Februar 2006)

Hallo Bernie, 
wir sind letztes Jahr auch über die Forcella Clautana gefahren. Die Auffahrt  über die Strada degli Alpini zur Forcella Clautana war ein Highlight unserer letztjährigen Tour von Bassano nach Villach (siehe Foto: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Auch die Abfahrt zum Lago di Selva ist sehr schön und bis auf ca. 10 m wo der Weg abgerutscht ist (die Rinne ist mit etwas Trittsicherheit kein Problem) kompett fahrbar (siehe Foto: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Servus Robert


----------



## bernie_a74 (21. Februar 2006)

Hallo Robert, 

sieht mächtig geil aus, wir waren am Camipgplatz in Cimolais. Dadurch ist so eine Rundtour nicht in Frage gekommen. Gereizt hätte es mich aber mächtig. In der Wanderkarte ist der Weg nicht ganz klar eingezeichnet. Sag mir seid ihr bei der Abfahrt der Wegmarkierung gefolgt oder dem Militärweg? (Ist der auch markiert?, Lt. Karte nicht, Lt. Karte auch unterbrochen)

Sag mir wievielen Menschen ihr auf der Tour begegnet seid?
Wir damals keinem einzigen. (Mitten im August)


----------



## Roberto (21. Februar 2006)

bernie_a74 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Robert,
> 
> sieht mächtig geil aus, wir waren am Camipgplatz in Cimolais. Dadurch ist so eine Rundtour nicht in Frage gekommen. Gereizt hätte es mich aber mächtig. In der Wanderkarte ist der Weg nicht ganz klar eingezeichnet. Sag mir seid ihr bei der Abfahrt der Wegmarkierung gefolgt oder dem Militärweg? (Ist der auch markiert?, Lt. Karte nicht, Lt. Karte auch unterbrochen)
> 
> ...




Hallo Bernie, 

wir sind damals dem Militärweg gefolgt, der markierte Wanderweg zweigte nach ca. 500 HM unfahrbar rechts ab.

Bei der Auffahrt zur Forcella Clautana sind wir 3 Bikern begegnet (das waren  die einzigen Biker auf der ganzen Tour!). 

Nach den Unmengen von Spinnennetzen, die über den Militärweg bei der Abfahrt gespannt waren, war hier wohl schon seit längerer Zeit keiner mehr unterwegs. 

Wir wollten eigentlich nach dem Lago di Selva weiter zum Lago del Ciul (über 2 lange Tunnels - Stirnlampe mitnehmen) und dann den Trail nach Tramonti di Sopra
(siehe: http://www.sentierinatura.it   - Tour: Lago del Ciul da Tramonti di Sopra) fahren, aber leider waren wir zu spät dran  

Welche Touren bist du noch im Friaul gefahren ? 

Ich fände es super, wenn man sich noch ein paar Touren in dieser relativ unbekannten Region austauschen könnte. 

Im April fahre ich mit meiner Frau mit dem Wohnmobil nach Aviano am Friauler Alpenrand um ein paar neue Wege auszuprobieren; falls was interesantes dabei ist, dann bekommst du eine PM.

Servus Robert


----------



## HarryG (10. Juni 2006)

Es gibt ein Buch von Achim Zahn "Auf alten Militärstraßen um die höchsten Berge der Alpen". Darin dürften sich einschlägige Routen finden. 

Ich möchte gern dieses Jahr die dortige Ronda Grande in den Dolomiten fahren. Hat jemand die Tour schon mal gemacht? Oder hat gar jemand die gps-Daten?

Harry


----------



## Biking_Flow (10. Juni 2006)

HarryG schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt ein Buch von Achim Zahn "Auf alten Militärstraßen um die höchsten Berge der Alpen". Darin dürften sich einschlägige Routen finden.
> 
> Ich möchte gern dieses Jahr die dortige Ronda Grande in den Dolomiten fahren. Hat jemand die Tour schon mal gemacht? Oder hat gar jemand die gps-Daten?
> 
> Harry


Ich fürchte fast, dass es dazu auch schon GPS-Daten gibt, aber falls du nur Infos suchst kannst du mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=29090&highlight=ronda+grande nachschauen.


----------



## Alex! (4. März 2007)

Hallo an alle, die hier schon mal unterwegs waren.

Möchte vom Lago di Tramonti am Lago di Selva vorbei über die Forcella Clautana Richtung Claut fahren. (Empfehlung von Roberto)
Weiß jemand dort in der Nähe oder auf einer Alm eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit?
Alm "casera Colciavas"?? Weiß nicht wo die ist, hab sie auf der Karte noch nicht finden können.

Alex!


----------



## Roberto (9. März 2007)

Hallo Alex, 
du wirst entweder in Tramonti di Sopra oder in Claut übernachten müssen. Dazwischen gibt es keine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit. Bei der Vorbereitung unserer Tour 2005 habe ich in Claut das Albergo Miramonti 
(www.albergomiramonti.com) ins Auge gefasst. Wir sind aber dann von Longarone bis zum Rifugio Casera Grassia (empfehlenswert - schöne Lage, gutes Essen) an der Nordseite vom Passo Monte Rest gefahren. 

Von der Casera Calciavas habe ich auf www.sentierinatura.it
ein Bild gefunden (Tour: Anello di Forcella Clautana). Das sieht aber mehr nach einem Notbiwak aus. 

Viel Spaß bei eurer Tour wünscht euch

Robert


----------



## bernie_a74 (22. Juni 2007)

Alex! schrieb:


> Alm "casera Colciavas"?? Weiß nicht wo die ist, hab sie auf der Karte noch nicht finden können.



....ist jetzt eine öffentliche Biwakhütte. Wenn du auf Komfort vollständig verichten kannst? Hat eine offene Feuerstelle und einen steingepflasterten Boden. Also mehr als urig   ....hoffe du liebst die absolute Bergeinsmkeit....

Hätte auch ein paar Fotos falls du wünscht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernie_a74 (22. Juni 2007)

Damit die einsamen Pfade der Kriege nicht in Vergessenheit kommen:

http://sports.webshots.com/album/195289846mLmwNn

...hoffe ihr habt eine Klettersteigsicherung für den Rahmen


----------



## Alex! (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo Bernie,

Hätte auch ein paar Fotos falls du wünscht.....

wenn du noch fotos hast bin ich auf jeden Fall mal interessiert. Bei mir geht es nächste Woche Donnerstag los und ich werde am 4.07. dort vorbeikommen. Fahre dann aber weiter nach Claut ins Albergo Miramonte und hoffe dort etwas zu bekommen.
Gruß
Alex


----------



## bernie_a74 (23. Juni 2007)

So noch gefunden ein Foto. Das innere der Almhütte, sowie die Fahrt ins Val Zemola.


----------

